# North Carolina Chief Charged in Child Pornography Case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Courtesy of the Salisbury Post*

*Landis, N.C.--* Authorities arrested Police Chief Charles Childers today and charged him with soliciting sexual activity from a minor and distributing child pornography online. 
In a complaint filed in U.S. District Court on Wednesday, authorities said that Childers engaged in illicit acts with law enforcement agents in Michigan and North Carolina that he believed to be young girls. 
The complaint alleges that Childers, using the Yahoo! screen name "Chance5252," began communicating in December with a Michigan agent posing as a 14-year-old girl with the screen name "n_ur_dreams_13." 
According to the document, Childers masturbated in front of a Web camera during an online session and asked the agent posing as a young girl to mail her panties to the Landis Police Department's Post Office box. 
The sexually explicit communications continued through May according to the criminal complaint, and Childers transmitted video files of underage people engaged in sexual activity to the Michigan agent. 
In May, the Michigan agent arranged for Childers to begin communicating with an N.C. SBI agent posing as a girl with the name "jenny12luv," the court document says. Their communication continued through mid-June. 
The complaint alleges Childers conducted the sexually explicit communications from the Landis Police Department and his home at 122 Dogwood Drive. Sstate and federal agents served search warrants at both locations today. They took a computer from the police department and other items from both places. 
Childers remained in the custody of federal marshals this afternoon.

_Republished with permission of the Salisbury Post._


----------

